# I am in shock!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I couldn't get a grooming appointment so I have been neatening up the boys a bit in the past few days, a little bit more than my usual feet, eyes and sanitary, and my sweet baby Cash who is normally very accommodating has not liked me with a scissors at all... so today, as I was fixing some mistakes from yesterday, holding him around the waist, the red rocket came out and he started humping my arm!!!! OMG! I was so shocked!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

UUUmmmmmmmmmm... hmmmmmmmmmm.. Well he defiantly beats Beamer in this department!
Beamer has never humped me or anyone else for that matter..lol

Ryan


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't say I've seen that during grooming, but it does come out at the strangest times.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL I'm not sure what I would have done, but I probably would have fallen laughing!!! I wonder what he meant by it, if anything at all...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have never seen his before. Jasper yes, but not Cash! I usually groom Jasper first, and as I am wrangling Cash, Jasper always humps him... so maybe he was following suit. But I think it was a dominance thing.... or trying to stop me. He really was not liking the grooming attention. Who else could I share such a thing with... (did I mention that he was actually quite endowed...which shocked me even more)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

FAP. Just rehearsing.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Missy said:


> the red rocket came out and he started humping my arm!!!! OMG! I was so shocked!


ound:ound:That was hilarious. My daughter mentioned something on Marble was red down there the other night, and now, unfortunately, I know what that meant.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I have never seen his before. Jasper yes, but not Cash! I usually groom Jasper first, and as I am wrangling Cash, Jasper always humps him... so maybe he was following suit. But I think it was a dominance thing.... or trying to stop me. He really was not liking the grooming attention. Who else could I share such a thing with... (did I mention that he was actually quite endowed...which shocked me even more)


He wanted to know that he was equally well endowed there... not just his (other) tail!:bolt:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Gross! Scooter's makes an appearance whenever he's stressed and I hate it! It will stay out for a long time too. We've never seen Murphy's. I'll be quite happy to keep it that way.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

roflmao
I was expecting another grooming horror story.
Not what I was expecting!!!
lol lol lol


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, talk about violated!


----------



## tsturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

How old is he?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Gross! Scooter's makes an appearance whenever he's stressed and I hate it! It will stay out for a long time too. We've never seen Murphy's. I'll be quite happy to keep it that way.


You guys are a riot. You obviously haven't spent any time around horses...:laugh:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound:

Well, that's an interesting reaction!!


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Well at least I know Scooby is normal now lol. I just thought he took after his father "Castanova"
Scooby will hump anything that stays still long enough. Had to throw away his bed as it was a little hard to explain to my 5 year old. My dh told her he had an itch lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yep they are dogs...*

And they lick their little bottoms too! Because they can!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My dog friends look at me with total disgust and horror :bolt:when I tell them what you have to do to "groom" a male horse....you ain't seen nothin, as they say.

My Winston routinely humps his stuffed monkey to the point of getting this really pained look on his face, at which point he has to stop and just stand in that position for a few seconds till things pass...

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LMBO Beverly!!!!!!!

Um, Dave? What does FAP mean??


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny doesn't expose himself but Lulu humps my arm when she's in the mood. :dance: 
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I can always count on this place and you guys to make me LOL. I just have to find the right thread ound:

Ya'll are cracking me up!!! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so silly question...when the boys hump each other...does the thing come out? or are they just going through the motions? as I have said I have never noticed Cash's before and Jasper's only a few rare times...and only the tip... Pained Expression Beverly? I mean, ummm, is there fluid involved? 

Your horse comments got me to thinking about Bully Sticks....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Missy ! 

I have never seen my guys' "red rocket", so can't help you with the sordid details. I am enjoying the discussion though! lol


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ewww YUCK! I have yet to see Izzo's and I pray I never do (but I know eventually I will at some point)


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

oh my!!!! 

:bolt:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

ound:Wouldn't you know it...as I write this there is a threesome going on right here in my office, monkey, Winston and Coop. Winston's definitely comes out, and that's why he can't move for several seconds (I'm serious!) I have never seen Coopers though. BTW, DH can't believe I'm sharing such details about *his* boys! LOL The monkey just makes little squeaking sounds. 

Thank goodness I've never seen any fluids, that's where I would draw the line. 
I told Beth this weekend that with 2 feet of snow on the ground, it's the only exercise they can get, I'm not going to stop them.

They should be able to get MANY bully sticks out of each "bully":hungry:.

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That poor monkey! Fluids? If that happens I'm calling 911!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And, of course, while at a dog show yesterday, a sweet Saint Bernard was sitting there on the sidelines all relaxed with his erection obvious to all the world that walked by and it lasted a long, long time. It was funny to watch the reaction of people walking by or those who were standing near that turned around. Of course, I thought, "Should I take a picture for Missy?" I didn't. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha Kimberly, the picture is still clear in my head!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You are too funny……….

Now I am really glad I have girls, Galen tried to hump Smarty once and got a real "I'm going to kill you" reaction. My male boxers never humped or exposed themselves except when breeding. I wonder if it is more of a house dog, need exercise thing. 

My grand daughter was telling a friend how to groom a horse and the main thing she wanted to explain was cleaning the sheath. Hours and hours of being around our horses, that was what she wanted to relay.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kimberly, that's a riot!!! LOL


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I've never seen Murphy's "red rocket" and I am sure glad for that!!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Awww red rocket? It's just a little lipstick!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:

My boys hump each other, occasionally Cagney and very infrequently . . . me. When it's me I draw the line. As for their manhood . . . since their haircuts I would have to say they appear well endowed. Of course I don't walk around comparing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

lipstick is a much nicer description Arlene


----------

